# Bad soapmakers tainted my market! :(



## AshleyR (Apr 18, 2009)

I've been contacting a few gift shops in my area about possibly wholesaling my soaps, and I am not getting much interest. Two of the businesses told me that they had purchased soap from another soap company in the past and the products did not sell well. I looked up one of the companies and they make only M&P soap and apparently did not do a very good job at it.

I am not hating on M&P - It's just that the gift shop owner I talked to that had ordered from this company said that the soaps shrunk BIG TIME over a couple of months, that they sweated, and that they hardly had any scent to them. Like many people, she was not very educated about handmade soap and so I had to explain to her why my soap was different and try to convince her that she wouldn't have the same issues with mine (awkward). She was still very hesitant and said she would "think about it" and get back to me. I'm not going to hold my breath.

I don't know what other companies the other gift shops had dealt with, but they didn't seem overly impressed with the stuff (nor did their customers, apparently). It sucks for me because I really feel like my soap is good soap! I know I'm a bit biased, but I KNOW people in my area LOVE Lush (I honestly don't really know anyone that doesn't like it - except for the fact that they're expensive!) I can't see people not liking GOOD handmade soap and B&B products. 

It's a bummer for me because it seems like these shop owners are tired of dealing with soap companies whos products don't sell. I wish I could convince them that my products will be different, but it's a little bit awkward. I don't want to annoy them and have them feel like I'm being pushy - but at the same time - I feel that they should be informed about what GOOD soap is! They need to know that not all companies make crappy soap like the stuff they've been buying!

Hmph. Just a little discouraged right now I guess.


----------



## angbaby4974 (Apr 18, 2009)

Don't give up!  If they tell you it didn't sell well in the past, there may have been other reasons for it not selling (other than it being an inferior product).  The demographics may not be right in those shops for soaps & body products.  If the only reason is prior bad experiences, I would ask them for a trial period, say 45-60 days.  Or maybe ask for a "consignment" space to see how well it would go, it's a win~win for you both if it goes well, & if it doesn't then no one has lost out.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2009)

Chin up!!!

You need to get into the trade shows where the buyers come to you.  

LUSH is MP, or so I have been told.  Profit margins are higher with MP soaps, imo.  It's now 90% of my market.  

Market your soaps at a higher end, if you are doing all natural HP/CP soaps.  Although, imo its a tougher sell in these economic times.  

Don't be discouraged, just "up" your market to the higher end stores.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks ladies!

I don't reeeeally want to do consignment but I think it may be the only way to "get started" in this area. At least the stores wouldn't be at any loss if the stuff didn't sell well. They might be a little more apt to have it in their stores if they know they're not going to lose money.

I do plan to go into as many markets/craft fairs as I can too. There is a pretty broad area I'm planning to target (there are no other soapmakers that I know of within about 8 hours from me.... and there are TONS of little towns and gift shops between here and there). I'm planning to hit my first shows in late summer. I'll be just in time to reach all of the fall/holiday fairs and hopefully get some good business!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Ash - what about giving them samples of your soaps to try?  What I do is take a soap bar and cut it into 4 - this lets them get a good sample of the soap to see the differences between what they had before and what you are creating.  Your packaging is also going to be really important to the image and saleability of your soap.  Another area to look into is hair salons and spas - they like handmade soap too.  You can also talk to them (Hair salons and spas) about private labelling so you let them have their name on the soap and help them create a signature scent of line of scents. 

Cheers 
Lindy


----------



## topcat (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes Ashley - what Lindy said!  My hairdresser started stocking my MP soap on consignment and now she is taking my CP soap and body butter.  I have developed an eo blend which we call "Heavenly" as that is the name of her salon and she wants me to make a CP, an MP and a body butter scented with her blend and she will carry that as a wholesale purchase.

I love the idea of giving these hesitant store owners a sample of your soap.  They cannot lose and you will have the pleasure of knowing that they will definitely KNOW how good your soap is once they try it.  Perhaps even a small note included with the sample explaining the difference between MP and CP/HP soap and why yours is a superior product from your perspective?  I usually tell people who want to know the difference that MP is a high glycerine soap and therefore while being luscious on your skin, it will attract moisture from the air and will be softer and use up a bit faster in the shower than cold process handmade soap.  I carry both and offer them as alternatives to each other.

Tanya


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I did tell the store owner who wasn't interested that I may pop by with some samples just to see what she thinks, and she seemed okay with it (but still not really interested). I didn't want to push it, but I think once I get a chance to talk to her in person and show her my stuff, I might be able to change her mind.

Lindy, packaging is something I am kinda struggling with! I have my jars and bottles down pat for B&B stuff and like how they look, but I am torn on how to package the soaps! Some days I want to go for the 'all natural, recycled' look (kraft boxes and basic labelling), and other days I want to go for something colourful and fun (organza bags or fancy boxes with ribbon?) that will catch peoples attention. I am going to be carrying both types of soap, so I'm having a hard time deciding which way to go with the packaging! Any suggestions??


----------



## topcat (Apr 19, 2009)

Not Lindy, sorry, but why not package the fun soap in a fun way and the natural soap naturally?  You know, with corrugated paper and raffia tie etc.

Tanya


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 19, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Not Lindy, sorry, but why not package the fun soap in a fun way and the natural soap naturally?  You know, with corrugated paper and raffia tie etc.
> 
> Tanya



Thanks Tanya! You give great advice too!!! 

*ETA:* LJA posted a picture of some boxes she has been using, and I think they'll work great for me! I am able to get them in white and in kraft. I'm thinking I can do the "fun" fragranced soaps in the white boxes with coloured ribbon, shred, or tissue.... and the the "natural" soaps in the kraft boxes with kraft shred or wood excelsior. I think I finally know what to do!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2009)

Ashley - I think your packaging idea is fantastic - I so love those boxes with the ties.  If I wasn't already committed to the organza bags I would be thinking about that myself.  I am thinking of it for Christmas gift packaging of 3 soaps at a time.  The ideas available on this Forum are so fabulous!


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 19, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Ashley - I think your packaging idea is fantastic - I so love those boxes with the ties.  If I wasn't already committed to the organza bags I would be thinking about that myself.  I am thinking of it for Christmas gift packaging of 3 soaps at a time.  The ideas available on this Forum are so fabulous!



Yeah! They are a bit bigger than I have been looking for, but with a little shred or tissue in them like LJA has them, they look alright I think! I have had a hard time nailing down which boxes to use since I want my soaps a little thicker than the usual 1".


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2009)

Ashley - check out this site for boxes too - it's Canadian AND in Ontario so it might save you on shipping.... http://www.uline.ca/BL_5602/Gift-Boxes


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 19, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Ashley - check out this site for boxes too - it's Canadian AND in Ontario so it might save you on shipping.... http://www.uline.ca/BL_5602/Gift-Boxes



I just wrote about them in the shopping recommendations section, Lindy!  I actually did inquire about getting the boxes from there, and they're sending me samples!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Ashley, have you talked to bed & breakfast owners about offering your soaps to their guests?


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 19, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> Ashley, have you talked to bed & breakfast owners about offering your soaps to their guests?



Not yet, but I'm planning to! There is actually a lady starting up a B&B in the program that I'm in (to get funding for the business) - and she has already shown interest in it. I think I have her for sure, and I'm definitely going to be contacting the rest of them in the area in the next few weeks!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2009)

[quote="AshleyR
I just wrote about them in the shopping recommendations section, Lindy!  I actually did inquire about getting the boxes from there, and they're sending me samples! [/quote]

I use them for my shopping bags as well as my organza bags - their service is fantastic and yes I had them send me samples of the shopping bags so I could figure out my sizes......

Love them and when you order certain $$$ amounts you can order FREE stuff too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Ashley , I am sorry to hear about your frustrations. I think if you could get the shop owners to try your samples , they would change their minds quickly. There seems to be 1 company that has inundated shops with this "soap" . I see the same soap anywhere in town that has soap.When talking to the airport gift shop owner , they had to buy this soap outright , and it did not sell . They have cases of it  left . So I can understand the shop owners fears , once burnt , twice shy . When I start selling I will have the Saskatoonberry Line  at the airport on consignment . To me it is better than not at all , but that's just me.

I think the swap soaps might have some packaging ideas for you , when we get them. I have some 1/2 boxes that I made out of a heavy paper , that I will post for you to have a peek at.

We are all here to help you out any way we can. 

Kitn


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Kitn!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

You are most welcome.

Kitn


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Apr 20, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> (I honestly don't really know anyone that doesn't like it - except for the fact that they're expensive!)



ROFLMAO what's really funny to me is that I keep hearing this.. 
I went to Boston on a biz trip and while there I stumbled across a Lush shop at the mall. 
I'd heard so many "omg they're amazing" things so I went in and.. I almost puked! 
It smelled so horrific I thought I was going to pass out.. I held my breath and managed to touch a few things and read a few labels.. 

Almost everything had SLS and other "crap" in it and I left there with the strong urge to wash my hands and arms to get it all off!!! HAHAHA



I guess I'm the oddball out?

Either way, I'm sorry the "soapmakers" are making it hard for you to get your amazing product out there..  It always stinks when someone has it in their head what "soap" is like when they've never even had real soap!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

I can't go near the Lush store, the stench is god awful, gives me a migraine.

Kitn


----------



## kaseencook (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm sorry for your frustrations! You are brave to approach people though, I am sometimes too nervous and bad at conversation to approach people.   

From the people I have mustered up the courage to contact about wholesale, their main concern, as you know, it that they are not sure of the market and do not want to risk the investment. 

For this reason I have devoloped a "trial order deal" where I sell the items at a very low price (or even a free trial depending on your costs), to reduce the risk and do not impose minimums. 

You could also give them a small trail display of your products for free, and if they don't sell within a set period of time (like a month) then you can get your products back - and if they do sell then hopefully they will want to make a regular purchase! I guess it is an investment for future sales, even if you may take a risk to start. You never know, it may pay off, and worse case you might loose a few soaps, but at least you will get some exposure.


----------

